

Which startups still have affiliate programs? - capex

The fact that affiliate programs are fast disappearing from the 'credible startup' world is food for thought for this type of marketing. But I want to find out which startups still offer an affiliate program?
======
staunch
Dropbox was in very large part built on their affiliate program. Doesn't get
any more credible than that.

PayPal's affiliate program was a big deal too (Dropbox's was influenced by
theirs IIRC).

~~~
hboon
Did Dropbox have an affiliate program on top of their referrals?

------
dchuk
we're (serpIQ.com) building an affiliate system this month for our product.
Hope to have it online by April 1st.

Not sure what you mean by disappearing from the credible startup world,
affiliate programs are a fantastic way to grow your user base, especially for
bootstrapped companies.

~~~
capex
The reason affiliate marketing sometimes backfires is that you can't filter
out who's writing about your product and what they're writing. 37Signals
stopped taking new affiliates, and instead started a 'Tell-a-friend' program
coz these kinds of recommendations are more personal and have better chances
of getting looked at favourably. If I could choose, I'd pick a referral
program over an affiliate program. But thanks for listing your product. It's
interesting to know who's behind affiliate marketing today.

~~~
AznHisoka
Also, some cannibalize your sales.. they rank for brand keywords or bid for
brand keywords, and take away sales you otherwise would have gotten anyway.

------
jeffepp
There are tons of startups that have affiliate programs...

Fab, Chargify, 20x200, SnapEngage, Sendgrid, Trada, Leads360, Hootsuite &
Getaround to name a few off the top of my head.

------
gregsqueeb
WePay.com <https://www.wepay.com/referral/invite>

